# Litters due in April?



## SarahMelisse (Mar 20, 2012)

I have one doe (fawn) due on April 2nd and one doe (chocolate tort) due on April 3rd. After last month's unsuccessful breeding with the fawn doe, I'm REALLY hoping one of the two will give me kits this time. I have my fingers crossed!

Anyone else have potential litters due in April?


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 20, 2012)

ive got a younger black doe bred to a black otter buck expected at the end of the first week of april  *fingers crossed*  little worried for her as itll be her first litter.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 20, 2012)

Both of my does are working on their first litters as well.


----------



## pixiefarts (Mar 21, 2012)

My mini rex freckles is due April 4th. This will be her 2nd litter.
The last litter was in December and she had 4 babies.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 23, 2012)

I have 2 first time holland lops, 2 netherland dwarfs, a jersey wooly, and a flemish giant do at the begining of April. I'm hopping all goes well this time


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 24, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I have 2 first time holland lops, 2 netherland dwarfs, a jersey wooly, and a flemish giant do at the begining of April. I'm hopping all goes well this time


I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## pixiefarts (Apr 2, 2012)

I put in Freckles Nest Box on Saturday (27th day) Immediately she started building and nest and pulling fur! Any day now! I hope I get a more colorful litter this time! (last time was broken black & white)


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Sigh* I wish someone was pulling fur around here... I have a doe at 31 days today and a doe at 31 days tomorrow. Tomorrows doe is making a nice nest but not fur yet. Today's doe is doing nothing but using it at as her potty box and making more work for me. Keep your fingers crossed for me! I hope we all see some healthy litters this month!


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 2, 2012)

my black doe is due in 2 days...getting antsy! lol.


----------



## porkchop48 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 3 due some where around the 7th. 

Two dutch and one Cali

Two are making nest and fur pulling one is just eating like a pig. 

These will be my first rabbit litter so I am very excited.


----------



## pixiefarts (Apr 3, 2012)

porkchop48: That's great! Just in time for Easter Babies! In December was my first time & her's!

PinkFox: same as me! Last time she built her nest on the 12/3 and had them on the night of the 6th. I hope I come home from work to little popples!


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 3, 2012)

My chocolate tort had babies this morning! Last night there want even pulled fur. I guess she likes to fly by the seat of her pants  I walked into the rabbit shed this morning around 7:30 to feed them and peeked in the boxes just to make sure and.... Holy crap! ELEVEN babies! Everyone was nestled up in a perfectly lined fur bed alive and mostly fed. Only a few wrinkly kits. This is a first litter for both of us so I'm super excited that everyone is alive and well so far!

Now my daughter thinks that all baby rabbits are pink. But then again, she is two... so that's okay. I'll post pics of my Easter babies when I get to a computer.

Yay!


----------



## pixiefarts (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got home from work.  Went out back to check on her. She had 5 babies! All fat and wiggly! YAY


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 3, 2012)

pixiefarts said:
			
		

> Just got home from work.  Went out back to check on her. She had 5 babies! All fat and wiggly! YAY


Yay! What breed?


----------



## pixiefarts (Apr 4, 2012)

She's a mini rex. My buck is a smaller NZB. 

I miscounted big time! Last night I counted 6.  This morning I counted 7. 
2 broken & the rest black (not sure if they are solid)

Maybe she had more last night?
Last night I collected some yard greens for her.
I added oats in with her feed this morning.

What a good Mommy!

PS: I made a little video of her building her nest box! 

http://youtu.be/2Gwj1IZCGz8


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats! It should be so fun to watch colors come in. My pair was a chocolate tort doe and a REW buck, both FA's. I'm still new to color genetics, but it would seem my REW carries chocolate because I have no blacks or blues and a few that look pinkish brown. There are also a few that have a silver sheen to the tiny bit of fur they have and a few that are just plain pink. My guess is chocolates, lilacs?, and REW. We'll see how close I get.


----------



## hitnspit (Apr 4, 2012)

I myself have 3 does ready to pop here on the 12th or so. cant wait. My oldest doe just had a litter 1 week ago....jim


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 5, 2012)

Black doe due on the 3rd delivered this afternoon, 9 live babies...hoping she keeps all 9 alive.
looks like 4 REW and 4 Black otters.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is Clementine's litter of eleven at 3-days old (yesterday). Clementine is a chocolate tort bred with my REW buck. It looks like there are 4 chocolates or chocolate torts (their color is slightly darker than this picture now), 3 questionable colored kits (maybe lilac?), and 4 definitely REW kits. It is so fun to see the colors develop from day to day!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 9, 2012)

I *should* have a litter due in April! I bred my doe on March 31, so I'm guessing she'd be due between April 27th (day 28) and April 30th maybe?   My first litter!  Well, except 2 when I was a kid when we didn't realize we had a buck and a doe, and not 2 does.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 9, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> My first litter!  Well, except 2 when I was a kid when we didn't realize we had a buck and a doe, and not 2 does.


Whoops! Lol


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL... We got a surprise once too, but we knew that they were a boy and a girl. We were little and got bunnies, mom always told us to keep them separate, but we didn't know why. Well, we were moving them into the basement for the winter, and the girls cage wouldn't fit through the door, so we put them together for like 2 minutes (no joke, no sarcasm!) and a while later my sister came running out of her room saying "Mommy, Daisy is acting funny!" LOL, And we all know where it goes from there! Haha!

Good luck with all you guy's litters! Love the pics! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## pixiefarts (Apr 9, 2012)

So its been just over a week. Everyone is doing great!

Not sure if I updated on the colors yet.... If i did, i'm sorry.


2 broken
4 solid black
1 mostly black with white spots


----------

